# PEAP on a wired network with xsupplicant?

## uf_nihongo84

Okay, I will never be one to claim any extensive knowledge regarding networking, especially where Linux is concerned, so I suppose it is understandable that I am totally stumped:

I recently finished a networkless install of Gentoo on my machine and now I would like to set up networking, however my University's network uses PEAP authentication on it's wired LAN.  I've found a tutorial on how to setup a wireless PEAP network using xsupplicant v0.89, but I have version 1.0.1 (downloaded from sourceforge).  The tutorial doesn't seem to agree with the documentation for xsupplicant, but I really have no idea what I'm doing with the documentation, either.  In Windows it is as easy as changing a menu option and entering a username and password once the system receives the certificate.  I can't figure out how to use xsupplicant to do this, however.  If anyone could help, I would really appreciate it.

----------

## uf_nihongo84

Wow, I've made it back to the 3rd page now... I dunno if this is going to help any because I haven't gotten any help yet, but after pouring over the documentation a couple times (RTFM, I know, I know), I got together something that resembles an adequate xsupplicant.conf file, but running xsupplicant gives me this in my log:

```

Invalid interface lo

Invalid interface sit0

Interface eth0 initalized!

No configuration information for network "(null)" found.  Using default.

Connection established, authenticating...

****WARNING**** Turning off certificate verification is a *VERY* bad idea!  You should not use this mode outside of basic testing, as it will compromise the security of your connection!

No EAP Type Handler found for EAP Type 108!

Connection established, authenticating...

No EAP Type Handler found for EAP Type 108!

In tls_crypt.c, SSL_read(mytls_vars->ssl, out_data, 1000) failed.

OpenSSL Error -- error:1408F455:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

Authenticated!

```

It says at the end that it's authenticated, but the network doesn't seem to work, so I doubt that is the case.  Being the networking newb that I am, I have no idea what is meant by the "No EAP Type Handler found for EAP Type 108!" message, let alone the OpenSSL Error.  Anybody know what I'm doing wrong?  And, yes, I know I turned off certificate verification, but I have no idea how to do it any other way.  If you guys want, I can get a copy of my configuration file and post it up here.

Thanks,

Theodore

----------

## uf_nihongo84

Is it that nobody knows or that nobody cares?

----------

## jklmnop

 *uf_nihongo84 wrote:*   

> Is it that nobody knows or that nobody cares?

 

how about a little bit of both.  802.1x is in it's infancy of deployment.  the only

places using it are tightly controlled, mostly MS only, small networks that only

care if XP works.  i work as a netadmin for a big university, we have ~300

wireless access points around campus, none of them use 802.1x because

client support is so flakey.  think you have it bad, try and find a client for

MacOS 9, or a PDA, or 802.11 capable phones.  next to impossible.

we're beginning to deploy 802.1x capable switches, we won't be using the

auth mechanism anytime soon because there are too many things on the

network that have no hope of working (timeclocks, cameras, hvac, Win98, ...).

if you wait 9 months or so i *might* be able to help...

so there are few linux users who have had to setup 802.1x on their machines,

and evidently even fewer gentoo users.  your best bet is to take your

questions to the xsupplicant mailing lists, and if you find answers post them

back here.

----------

## uf_nihongo84

Thanks, jklmnop, I posted my issue to the xsupplicant mailing list yesterday, I hope to hear something from them, if I do, I will be sure to post information about it here for the rest of the Gentoo community.  I know that this campus has *nix boxes connected to the network, but they may have them connected without 802.1x.  Unfortunately, I have no choice but to jump through UF's PEAP hurdles.

-Theodore

----------

## fatboyjim

 *jklmnop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if you wait 9 months or so i *might* be able to help...
> 
> 

 

jklmnop, Is this the case? 

uf_nihongo84, did you ever get it set up?

I am now looking to use the same setup. Please see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508498.html

Any help appreciated  :Smile: 

Cheers

Jim

----------

